

First-mover advantage is hogwash says study - j_baker
http://econsultancy.com/us/blog/7070-first-mover-advantage-is-hogwash-study

======
theodore
"This conclusion was reached after the researchers looked at 2,197 automobile
companies launched in the United States between 1885 and 1981."

